# hitting a horse?



## Fluffy Pony (May 2, 2010)

It all depends. If you ask with your legs for the horse to move... and doesn't then ask harder... and harder... and harder until they do. Then reward them for when they do something correct.

I will also add that horses are huge animals. And most of the time if you baby them they will.... literally... walk all over you and hurt you.


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

I disagree with excessive physical discipline, but I do believe that a timely smack, tap, bump or swat is totally fine. It is how horses communicate with each other and if your horse is pushing your buttons or trying to get away with disrespectful or inappropriate behavior, I think it's necessary to re-establish your place in the 'herd'.


----------



## walkingmedley (Jan 16, 2010)

Fluffy Pony said:


> It all depends. If you ask with your legs for the horse to move... and doesn't then ask harder... and harder... and harder until they do. Then reward them for when they do something correct..


I totally get the idea of kicking when you're riding to get the horse to move, but this guy kicked him while he was on the ground. I also saw him kick several other horses. I guess it's the same idea it just seems so harsh to me. Especially since im so used to being around smaller animals, mostly dogs.


----------



## Fluffy Pony (May 2, 2010)

Well if your asking and asking and asking... and if the horse isn't listening to you and your not sure when to actually smack him on the butt.... sometimes and extra "HEY LISTEN!" from the ground helps with making sure your safe in the future ;-).

Horses arn't all pink flowers and unicorns.... the wild west wasn't won by 'soft' people.... horses are big animals and in order for people to be safe around them you need to make sure they have your horse's attention and know your the leader.

Smaller animals... like dogs... are much easier to read partly because they want to please you all the time. Yes there are many horses out there that want please you also... but horses tend to have a huge lazy side of not wanting to work. And when that lazyness comes out its easy to lose your horse's attention since they will learn that your much smaller then they are.


----------



## walkingmedley (Jan 16, 2010)

brewcrew, that video is so interesting! Again, I have been around dogs, and have worked with dogs my whole life, so horse behavior is soooo different to me. I want to learn more about it. Does anyone know of any good DVDs out there that would have more of this type of explanation of horse behavior?? Or any good books on the topic?


----------



## Fluffy Pony (May 2, 2010)

I would recomend John Lyons and Clinton Anderson training DVDs. I would not recomend Parrelli DVDs/program partly because much if their ideas are recycled and most of the time it gives new people in the horse world wrong ideas and makes them fearful of horses. But then again thats my two cents.


----------



## walkingmedley (Jan 16, 2010)

Fluffy, thanks for the reponses.
thats definitely my problem. Im a timid, soft-spoken person, and definitely NOT a leader. I have been told by several people im too soft and gentle with the horses and they will test me and use that to thier advantage. Is there any way to change that when its not in my nature?


----------



## Fluffy Pony (May 2, 2010)

Just learn how a horse thinks and why they react the way they do. The more you know on how a horse behaves the more comfortable you will be in the future on how to handle different stuff.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Punishment should be quick, effective, and appropriate for the action that causes it. It should never be out of frustration or anger, and should take place within the first 3 seconds. After that the horse can't connect the action and the punishment.

I will hit my horse. Usually in the neck or a quick swat to the mouth if they nip. 
There is a particular horse at work that I will bring a driving whip with me when I go in her pen. I have to bring in another, less dominate, horse in from her pen and she will charge. Normally all I have to do is yell and make myself big and she backs off but I have popped her on the shoulder with it before.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

*


Spastic_Dove said:



Punishment should be quick, effective, and appropriate for the action that causes it. It should never be out of frustration or anger, and should take place within the first 3 seconds. After that the horse can't connect the action and the punishment.

Click to expand...

*^^^
Those words. I really like Cherry Hill's approach to things. Especially the theories in "How to think like a Horse".


----------



## Shimla101 (Nov 7, 2010)

Personally, the only 'natural' horsemanship I go with is Monty Roberts.
But I firmly agree with this:



> Punishment should be quick, effective, and appropriate for the action that causes it. It should never be out of frustration or anger, and should take place within the first 3 seconds. After that the horse can't connect the action and the punishment.


I've also found that if using a crop when riding, and your horse is being exceptionally naughty, giving one or two *hard* smacks behind the leg, is far more effective than three or four 'tickles' on the shoulder, as one of my old instructers said to me once.

And.
If I ever saw ANYONE kick a horse from the ground, I'd personally kick that person back.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree with quick punishment. I don't agree with kicking a horse the way it sounds this man did. Luckily he didn't get a quick punishment back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't know who Cherry Hill is but I do like Monty Roberts.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I don't know who Cherry Hill is but I do like Monty Roberts.


 
You *have *to get her book "How to think like a horse". You will love it


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Shimla101 said:


> If I ever saw ANYONE kick a horse from the ground, I'd personally kick that person back.


Why? Do you really think a human on the ground has any where near the impact as another horse or a whip?

Why say kicking is so bad but other things are not?


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I think it's ok to hit a horse if they deserve it. I hit my horse with a broom because she was pawing on the ground and didn't listen me when I yelled. I would have smacked her with my hand, but I was sweeping. I didnt beat her though...just a little smack to tell her she's being annoying. My trainer throws rocks at the horse if they keep stopping at jumps.

I understand some horses get really upset when they are hit, so those horses are Ok with just a yell. 

Horses are big, and a human hitting them doesn't really hurt them. It just startles them, and makes them listen.


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

i agree with the quick punishment. We have a OTTB at the barn I work at that is a mess! He constantly trys to bite/nip me when I am getting him out of his stall to put him in his paddock and when i get him out of his paddock he acts like a fool and tries to run all over me. A quick smat/swat to the mouth usually gets him in line for a least a few minutes lol.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok let's say you kick your horse because he did something terrible. Fine, but to kick them constantly, I don't think is right. This man sounds like he has anger issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missdv (Nov 4, 2010)

I am new to this training thing with horses, but I have tried different training methods and find that some trainers feel hitting is OK. I don't agree, I've trained dogs for years and even had a rabbit and guinea pig who walked on leashes and have always trained with firm discipline and kindness, but you do have to be in charge. Smacking them in a way another horse does, as in a nip on the butt or a full smack to the chest as corrective as so many of you have said sounds totally reasonable and works. 
But I agree with those of you who are against this man who kicks them in the rump to motivate them, I find a Tiny bite from a dressage whip works great or even a dressage bat, the noise will send my girl flying with a tucked butt and it is only noise. 
I have been watching videos (free) on statelinetack.com made by Chris Irwin, I got a line on from another forum, and he makes sense, teaches how to think and interact with your horse. I tried Clinton Anderson and the tap tap tap ****ed my arab off but this method I use now by C. Irwin is working for her, she's such an angry soul (a 4 yr old rescue, couldn't let her be dog food). Hope this helps, from one novice to another. I also try Gawani Pony Boy, but only the ground, no round pen. Sorry so long!


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Sorry, but I disagree with the people here who say that kicking a horse is out of line. That is exactly what they do to each other in the pasture, so why do any differently to them when establishing dominance. Do I agree with the guy that is constantly kicking horses? No, but I also don't know the whole story either. When I got my mare she wanted to literally run me over, but after turning around on her and kicking her in the chest a couple times, she respects my space very well now. Natural horsemanship does not always mean natural = nice! Horses aren't nice to each other, they are constantly trying to get dominance. I hate how so many people act like natural horsemanship means that you need to bond with your horse on some friends level. If you're nice to them, they'll be nice to you or something. That isn't how it works sorry to say. Natural horsemanship is just a way of asking, telling, and then demanding that they listen to you.


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't agree with kicking a horse on the ground, it just takes to much time. If a horse is really being lazy, carry a crop and give them a small tap on the side, one that stimulates your foot and they will start moving. I sometimes end up giving them a smack with my hand because I don't habe a crop, and they won't move.

See, I'm always afraid of hurting the horse, so I do research and find different means. Like with a nippy horse, I just curl my fingers, go at there mouth, and lightly dig them in, or scratch. OR I do it a bit harder on there shoulder. Where ever I can reach first, within the 3 seconds.(Cherry Hills book is amazing...my friend currently has mine)The finger curl worked wonders on the nippy horse I was riding for a while. And I didn't have to hit it.


----------

